# Cedar plank coolers



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Anyone one here build the wooden coolers or know someone that does .. I'm wanting a better quality not the cheap stuff that's at HEB .. 


Sent from... who cares..


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Check the Woodworking forum. PM MTSTRINGER (Mike). He's made several.


----------



## Stealth Mode (May 22, 2004)

Go to Texas bow hunters website and search cowboy cooler


----------



## Lookinforfish (Jan 7, 2011)

This. http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129864

I read thru it a few times. This is how I built mine.


----------



## Lookinforfish (Jan 7, 2011)

Another pic.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks good think I might make me one!


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

I myself want to make one, doesn't look to hard, only one way to find out.


----------



## jas027 (Feb 1, 2013)

Does anybody have a parts list and a pic of the drain. I can't figure out how to extended it from the cooler to the hose bib.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

When you need to wash the cooler, do you take the cooler out of the wooden box or do you simply turn the whole thing over to wash and drain it?


----------



## Lookinforfish (Jan 7, 2011)

If I am remembering right, get 2, 3/4 inch couplers, some 3/4 in PVC and a valve. Couplers need to threaded on one end, and slick for gluing on the other.

Screw one coupler to the cooler drain, measure out and cut the PVC pipe so that it gives you room to attach the other coupler with valve and has room to open the valve without hitting side of cooler. Glue pipe in to couplers. Then screw on valve. I think I had to put the first coupler on the cooler, then insert cooler into the frame, then once finished and trimmed out, simply put some glue on the pipe and piece together.

I usually just tilt and drain my cooler, then wipe it out to clean it. I do not tilt it over.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Check the Woodworking forum. PM MTSTRINGER (Mike). He's made several.


X2. His work is top notch


----------



## jas027 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks. Will keep this in mind for the next build. I use a coupler and a piece of pvc that was threaded all the way.



Lookinforfish said:


> If I am remembering right, get 2, 3/4 inch couplers, some 3/4 in PVC and a valve. Couplers need to threaded on one end, and slick for gluing on the other.
> 
> Screw one coupler to the cooler drain, measure out and cut the PVC pipe so that it gives you room to attach the other coupler with valve and has room to open the valve without hitting side of cooler. Glue pipe in to couplers. Then screw on valve. I think I had to put the first coupler on the cooler, then insert cooler into the frame, then once finished and trimmed out, simply put some glue on the pipe and piece together.
> 
> I usually just tilt and drain my cooler, then wipe it out to clean it. I do not tilt it over.


----------



## jas027 (Feb 1, 2013)

This is how mine turned out.


----------



## Lookinforfish (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey jas027, that came out really nice. Congrats.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

Here are two my buddy and I made for wedding presents. Sorry the pics aren't that great. We used a plastic liner http://www.tank-depot.com/product.aspx?id=280 and insulated around them. They keep everything cold for about three days. Tall enough inside for wine bottles. We used pneumatic struts to help lift the lid. You just touch it and it pops ups.


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

*coolers*

One suggestion, anytime you put faucet on pvc always use male adapter (pvc), if you over tighten the faucet it will split the pvc.
Looks good, great job.


----------

